
I published my debut novel to critical acclaim – and then promptly went broke - jseliger
http://www.marieclaire.com/career-advice/features/a22573/merritt-tierce-love-me-back-writing-and-money/
======
jseliger
Charlie Stross's series on how the publishing industry actually works is also
illuminating: [http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/2010/04/common-m...](http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/2010/04/common-misconceptions-about-pu-1.html). Most people outside it
do not realize how it is structured.

